# Free-to-play: Europäische Event-Seite ist online



## Telkir (21. Oktober 2010)

Am 25. Oktober 2010 findet der Stresstest für die europäische Free-to-play-Version von Der Herr der Ringe Online statt. Auf der offiziellen Anmeldeseite für das Event könnt Ihr ein neues Konto anlegen und erhaltet 500 Shop-Punkte.
Der Start der Free-to-play-Version soll unmittelbar bevorstehen.

Wenn Ihr für das Event die E-Mail-Adresse angebt, auf der Euer HdRO-Account registriert ist, könnt Ihr mit diesem am Test teilnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## Merine (21. Oktober 2010)

Danke dir.


----------



## Caeder (21. Oktober 2010)

Brauch ich dafür einen aktiven Account, oder geht das auch mit einem Testaccount?


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. Oktober 2010)

Es ist ein komplett neuer Account, anmelden mit deinem jetzigen Account geht nicht.


----------



## Fuxfell (21. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst dich mit einem bestehenden Account anmelden oder einen neuen erstellen, geht beides.


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich z.B. nicht. Erstkäufer, LTA - vielleicht schließt mich das ja aus


----------



## Dodacar (21. Oktober 2010)

Doch lieber Knurrbauch kannst du.
Trage einfach die E-Mail oben ein die du auch bei deinem aktiven Konto nutzt.
Das System erkennt automatisch das du bereits registriert bist und fragt dich ob es dein Konto anmelden soll.
Fertig.

Wenn man weiß wie es geht, dann ist es meistens doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. Oktober 2010)

Okay. Es lag am Noscript-Plugin. Mea culpa, ich wünsche euch allen viel Spass dabei - vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.


----------



## Kalyptus (21. Oktober 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Es ist ein komplett neuer Account, anmelden mit deinem jetzigen Account geht nicht.



doch geht !!!!!!!!


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. Oktober 2010)

Siehe oben, Noscript hat's geblockt.


----------



## Raiden3D (21. Oktober 2010)

Danke.Hät ich fast übersehen


----------



## Vetaro (21. Oktober 2010)

Nur damit ihr euch nicht verwundert fragt.


Die 500 Punkte gibt es _für den Stresstest_, nicht für das echte spiel. Ihr bekommt also nicht irgendwas für den echten account geschenkt, wenn ihr da mitmacht *g*


----------



## Telkir (21. Oktober 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Nur damit ihr euch nicht verwundert fragt.
> 
> 
> Die 500 Punkte gibt es _für den Stresstest_, nicht für das echte spiel. Ihr bekommt also nicht irgendwas für den echten account geschenkt, wenn ihr da mitmacht *g*


Nein, die 500 Punkte gibt es für die europäische Free-to-play-Version. Jedenfalls steht dies so im Text der Preview-Event-Seite und der E-Mail.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Oktober 2010)

Aber... das macht dann doch gar keinen sinn D:


----------



## Undeadfire (21. Oktober 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Aber... das macht dann doch gar keinen sinn D:



muss ich ihm zustimmen, für mich macht das auch keinen Sinn


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Gamescom gabs 500 Punkte für's Nichtstun - so what?!


----------



## KuH2142 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hiho,
bin neu im Buffed-Forum aber hab gleich mal was um das missverständnis auf
zuklären 

Hier noch mal der Text:
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
Meldet euch heute an, um am europäischen *Vorschau-Event teilzunehmen und 500 Punkte zu erhalten*, 
die ihr ausgeben könnt, wenn *Free-to-Play auf den europäischen Servern startet.*

 Das Vorschau-Event gibt euch die Möglichkeit euch anzusehen, 
wie das neue kostenlos spielbare "Der Herr der Ringe Online" funktioniert. 
*Ihr erhaltet während des Vorschau-Events eine Anzahl von Punkten, die ihr im HdRO-Shop ausgeben könnt.*
[/font]

Also nun sollte ihr es verstehen oder  
es gibt für beides Punkt nur unklar ist wieviele es
für das Vorschau-Event genau gibt deshalb gibt es sicher auch
die Möglichkeit das man sich mit seine normalen Acc anmeldet,
aber sicher auch um 100... von neu Regestrierungen zu vermeiden.

Gruß


----------



## dhorwyn (22. Oktober 2010)

Falsch Leute, ihr bekommt auf EUREN ACCOUNT auch 500 Punkte!


In der englischsprachigen EU-F2P-Preview-EinladungsEmail die von turbine.com kommt steht das bissl klarer irgendwie. Man bekommt die 500 Punkte dann schon auf seinen eigenen Account geschrieben, wenn man während der Testzeit auf dem Testserver eingeloggt hat + Punkte auf dem Testserver um den Shop auszuprobieren (wie bei der us-beta, da haben turbine.com-kunden auch 500 punkte bekommen, europäer mussten neue accounts anlegen, und haben auf ihre CM-accounts nix bekommen.)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]1. "receive 500 Points to spend *when *the European Free to Play service* goes live*![/font]"
2. "[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]You will be given Points to use in the LOTRO store* during the Preview Event*.[/font]" 


Und die Anmeldung eines *bestehenden accounts* ist doch kinderleicht!

einfach die Emailadresse mit der euer account verknüpft ist eingeben, sofort ändert sich das anmeldefenster und es steht dann da "bestehnder account" anmelden-button klicken, und fertig. 

danach kommt eine email bei der man den client runterladen kann ....nene nicht mit mir ich hab schon den us-beta-client geladen  nochmal muss dann nicht sein.

"[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wir werden euch das Startdatum des Vorschau-Events mitteilen sowie einen Link senden, damit ihr den Vorschau-Client herunterladen könnt, sobald dieser verfügbar ist."[/font]


----------



## Norei (25. Oktober 2010)

Der Client kann unter
http://lotro.cdnetworks.us/lotro/PANDO/Preview/LOTROEU_Preview_DE_Downloader.exe
heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## Widock (25. Oktober 2010)

Sicher das der Link korrekt ist?


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja, isser. Siehe http://community.lotro-europe.com/faq.php?type=Preview+Event#Preview%20Event - wäre eine 5 Sekunden Googlesuche gewesen


----------



## Blutulme (25. Oktober 2010)

Sehr sinnig den link für einen 13gb client erst am tag des testbeginnes rauszurücken...
schlimmer geht immer


----------



## Norei (25. Oktober 2010)

Widock schrieb:


> Sicher das der Link korrekt ist?



Nein, weil ich den momentan nicht testen kann. Im Zweifelsfall Manekis Link folgen. 



Blutulme schrieb:


> Sehr sinnig den link für einen 13gb client erst am tag des testbeginnes rauszurücken...
> schlimmer geht immer


Sieh es so, sie ermöglichen es uns, schnellstmöglich zu testen. Die Alternative wäre, den Server später freizugeben.


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Oktober 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Der Client kann unter
> http://lotro.cdnetwo..._Downloader.exe
> heruntergeladen werden.



Angefangen zu laden und sofort hat das Virenprogramm nen Trojaner entdeckt..was soll man davon halten....


----------



## Telkir (25. Oktober 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Angefangen zu laden und sofort hat das Virenprogramm nen Trojaner entdeckt..was soll man davon halten....


Man sollte sich über Virenprogramme und Peer-to-Peer-Clients informieren.  Bestimmte Viren und Peer-to-Peer-Dienste bedienen sich einer ähnlichen Funktionalität. Es kann daher vorkommen, dass ein Virenprogramm einen Fehlalarm auslöst. Positiv daran ist, dass du ein funktionierendes Virenprogramm besitzt.
Der Stresstest ist auch ein Stresstest für den neuen Download-Client der einen Peer-to-Peer-Dienst zur Datenübermittlung nutzt, da die enormen Datenmengen von 13,5 gb, die ein Download verursacht, einfach nicht von einem Unternehmen finanziert werden können.
Da die Preise für Internet-Flatrates in den vergangenen Jahren enorm gefallen sind, glaubt ein nicht geringer Teil der Online-Community, dass Datentransfer nichts mehr kostet. Leider ist es so, dass das Bereitstellen von Datenmengen eben gar nicht so kostengünstig ist, wie das Herunterladen von Datenmengen mittels der eigenen Flatrates. Aus diesem Grund bedienen sich die größeren MMORPG-Anbieter dem Peer-to-Peer-System.

Der Download ist virenfrei. Die offiziellen E-Mails mit eben diesem Link gingen im Laufe des heutigen Mittags raus.


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. Oktober 2010)

Lade seit heute morgen, bin bei 1% und habe rein theoretisch DSL 16.000 - Es ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. Hätten sie einen stinknormalen Torrent geliefert, wäre das Ding sicher schon weiter verbreitet als mit diesem hundsmiserabelen Pando-Müll. Aber von Pando kam ja noch nie etwas nützliches, ich hab's ja eigentlich schon geahnt.


----------



## Telkir (25. Oktober 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Lade seit heute morgen, bin bei 1% und habe rein theoretisch DSL 16.000 - Es ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. Hätten sie einen stinknormalen Torrent geliefert, wäre das Ding sicher schon weiter verbreitet als mit diesem hundsmiserabelen Pando-Müll. Aber von Pando kam ja noch nie etwas nützliches, ich hab's ja eigentlich schon geahnt.


"Test" ist das Wort, das dir entfallen sein muss, als du diese Zeilen tipptest. Feedback zum Download im offiziellen Forum wäre sicher angebrachter als der Vorwurf der "Lächerlichkeit".
p.s. Bei mir nutzt der Download fast die volle Last und nähert sich den 50 Prozent.


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, stimmt. Sie wollen ja nur unsere Nerven testen. Hab ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## Norei (25. Oktober 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> p.s. Bei mir nutzt der Download fast die volle Last und nähert sich den 50 Prozent.


Dann bitte nicht vergessen, alles laufen zu lassen, damit andere von dir runterladen können. Ich bin gespannt, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ich heute abend runterlade.


----------



## jeef (25. Oktober 2010)

Blutulme schrieb:


> Sehr sinnig den link für einen 13gb client erst am tag des testbeginnes rauszurücken...
> schlimmer geht immer



Stresstest..... wer sagt das sich so ein Test nur auf die Gameserver beziehen muss.

Ich saugs mir nicht 13GB + vllt patches mit DSL 2k is nicht drin und unnötig ;O


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist das ein neuer Client?

Der brauch bei mir mehrere hundert stunden lt. Download.

Ich hab bei mir den normalen Client installiert, aber mit dem kann ich mich irgendwie nicht einloggen.

Genauer gesagt, ich hab auf dem Acc ne Testversion von Hdr die abgelaufen ist und jetzt die Trial, aber wenn ich mich einlogge kommt nur das Menü zum reaktivieren.


----------



## kogrash (25. Oktober 2010)

Blutulme schrieb:


> Sehr sinnig den link für einen 13gb client erst am tag des testbeginnes rauszurücken...
> schlimmer geht immer



Der Download ist ja ein Teil des Streßtestes, vielleicht sogar der wichtigste. Schließlich müssen die ganzen F2P-Neukunden mit dem Spiel versorgt werden - da will man dem neuen (!) Downloader wohl nicht blind vertrauen.



Brutus schrieb:


> Ist das ein neuer Client?
> 
> Der brauch bei mir mehrere hundert stunden lt. Download.
> 
> ...



ja, ist ein neuer Client, denn gerade der Download soll wohl auch getestet werden, s.o.. Ich hoffe einfach mal das sich die DL-Geschwindigkeit noch erhöht wenn mehr seeds da sind. Mit dem normalen (alten) Clienten kann man sich ganz normal in das Noch-Nicht-F2P-HdRo einloggen (wenn man ein offenes Abo hat). 

Was ich mich allerdings frage: Muß dann nach dem Test das alles nochmal geladen werden? Ich denke schon...


----------



## Astrakiller (26. Oktober 2010)

Nö,soviel ich weiß haben die Amerikaner auch nur nen 800mb Großes Update laden müssen .


----------



## Elrigh (26. Oktober 2010)

Selbst mit 500 KBps veranschlagt er 8 Stunden. Macht nix, wenn ich von der Nachtschicht heimkomm ist das Teil fertig geladen, dann muss ich nur noch 3 Stunden installieren...
Und das Ganze wiederholen wenn F2P live geht.

Was man nicht alles macht für umgerechnet 5 Euro in Store-Währung...


----------



## Vetaro (26. Oktober 2010)

Hab den Download auch grade angefangen. Finde ich toll, dass wir anscheinend endlich über die phase hinweg sind, wo neue user mit 3 (!) buttons konfrontiert werden, von denen nur einer das tut, was man haben will.

Mal völlig ungeachtet von der Geschwindigkeit des downloads hängt sich das programm (das ich völlig unangetastet lasse) immer wieder sinnlos auf.

Angesichts des neuen WoW-downloaders von vor zwei wochen, der minimalen aufwand und probleme bewirkt, und der einen ausserdem so schnell spielen lässt wie's geht, ist dieser hier eigentlich nicht besonders beeindruckend. Genau genommen leistet er eher endlich das, was so downloader seit 2005 können.

EDIT, 7 uhr Morgens: Der Downloader stürzt anscheinend _dann_ nicht ab, wenn man _überhaupt nichts_ tut. immerhin!


----------



## MelvinSmiley (26. Oktober 2010)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Selbst mit 500 KBps veranschlagt er 8 Stunden. Macht nix, wenn ich von der Nachtschicht heimkomm ist das Teil fertig geladen, dann muss ich nur noch 3 Stunden installieren...
> Und das Ganze wiederholen wenn F2P live geht.
> 
> Was man nicht alles macht für umgerechnet 5 Euro in Store-Währung...



So in etwa war mein Plan auch....nach Hause gekommen und es fehlen immer noch 10%....na immerhin saugt er jetzt mit 450kb......bei ner 30000er Leitung *freu....
Ich hoffe nicht, dass wir das Alles nochmal machen müssen. Der Client ist doch nur für Leute, die das Spiel nicht haben. Ich hoffe doch mal auf einen (nur) Patch.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (26. Oktober 2010)

Uns schon isses wieder deinstalliert.....Wollte den Shop durchforsten, allerdings gabs da nicht wirklich was zu sehen. "Es gibt im Moment nichts, was für eure Klasse und Stufe interessant wäre. Aber wir erweitern den Shop ständig. Schau doch später mal vorbei." 
Herzlichen Dank
Immerhin, ich hab den Hammer-"Directx11"- Wassereffekt gesehen.


----------



## Telkir (26. Oktober 2010)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> Uns schon isses wieder deinstalliert.....Wollte den Shop durchforsten, allerdings gabs da nicht wirklich was zu sehen. "Es gibt im Moment nichts, was für eure Klasse und Stufe interessant wäre. Aber wir erweitern den Shop ständig. Schau doch später mal vorbei."
> Herzlichen Dank
> Immerhin, ich hab den Hammer-"Directx11"- Wassereffekt gesehen.


Wie bei fast jedem Betatest von Der Herr der Ringe Online gibt es auch dieses Mal die Taverne Eyes’n'Guard im Startgebiet, mit der man seinen Charakter schrittweise verändern kann, um hochstufigen Content zu sehen. Die Ausblendung von  Shop-Inhalten, die dir derzeit nichts bringen, ist ein Feature.
Durch das manuelle Hochstufen werden die Shop-Inhalte sichtbar, die ansonsten für alle neu erstellten Charaktere ausgeblendet sind. Im FAQ zum Preview-Event wird beschrieben, wie man die Taverne nutzen kann.


----------



## Blutulme (26. Oktober 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> MelvinSmiley schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Uns schon isses wieder deinstalliert.....Wollte den Shop durchforsten, allerdings gabs da nicht wirklich was zu sehen. "Es gibt im Moment nichts, was für eure Klasse und Stufe interessant wäre. Aber wir erweitern den Shop ständig. Schau doch später mal vorbei."
> ...



Wozu denn ein FAQ lesen? Einfach mal ein bischen ohne Ahnung rum klicken und dann meckern das nichts geht ist doch gleich viel besser!
13gb um sonst gezogen, gratz dazu


----------



## arcangel (26. Oktober 2010)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Nö,soviel ich weiß haben die Amerikaner auch nur nen 800mb Großes Update laden müssen .



Aber auch nur diejenigen von ihnen, die bereits eine aktuelle Version des Bullroarer Testclients auf ihrem Rechner hatten, und auch dann war es noch ein ca 1,5GB Patch. Alle anderen haben auch hier genau das gleiche tun muessen wie die EU Tester derzeit.


----------



## Blutulme (26. Oktober 2010)

kommt man mit dem aktuellen eu test client eigentlich auch auf den bullroarer?
(ich zieh immernoch an dem client, aber ich bin so neugierig )


----------



## Vetaro (26. Oktober 2010)

Blutulme schrieb:


> Wozu denn ein FAQ lesen? Einfach mal ein bischen ohne Ahnung rum klicken und dann meckern das nichts geht ist doch gleich viel besser!
> 13gb um sonst gezogen, gratz dazu



Zu Beta-zeiten kam mal einer auf hdro.de und beschwerte sich, dass die spielwelt ja nur ein blödes kleines tal seie, mit einem dorf und höchstens 20 spielern.


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (26. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm!
ich bin gradae etwas verwirrt. Ich hab grade eine mail bekommen das zu irgendeinen event anfang 5000 punkte geschenkt werden.
so aber ^^ ich komme nicht ins spiel. die frage die ich mir jetzt stelle ist:
muss ich was runter laden? 
ich hatte ein accound und hab mich mit dem für free2play angemeldet. das ganze spiel ist noch auf der festplatte gewessen. muss ich nun echt alles neu installieren?

Und was ist mit meinen chars? Ich hab immer hin beide Add-ons bezahlt, das hauptspiel auch. ARGH komme grade nicht hinter her mit dem fragen. sry


----------



## Telkir (26. Oktober 2010)

DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> [...]ich hatte ein accound und hab mich mit dem für free2play angemeldet. das ganze spiel ist noch auf der festplatte gewessen. muss ich nun echt alles neu installieren?


Das FAQ zum Preview-Event, das auf der offiziellen Seite, auf buffed.de und so ziemlich allen anderen Fanseiten verlinkt ist, sollte all deine Fragen klären.
Zudem kann google mit den Begriffen HdRO + Preview Event ungemein viel anfangen.

p.s. Unter anderem wurde deine Frage in diesem Thread, in dem du gerade geschrieben hast und der nicht einmal drei volle Seiten lang ist, beantwortet.
[edit]Auch die Fragen zu deinen Charakteren und dem Umstand, dass du das Hauptspiel besitzt, wurden im offiziellen FAQ zur Free-to-play-Version, in der Gesamtübersicht im buffed-Forum und auf diversen anderen Fanseiten beantwortet.


----------



## teroa (26. Oktober 2010)

rofl 1800 warteschlange wartzeit 80 min^^... da ftp kotzt mich jetzt schon an..
da kann mann sich ja ausrechnen was ist wenns live geht...


----------



## etmundi (26. Oktober 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> rofl 1800 warteschlange wartzeit 80 min^^... da ftp kotzt mich jetzt schon an..
> da kann mann sich ja ausrechnen was ist wenns live geht...



Ich hab mir ausgerechnet dass es dann mehr Server gibt und nicht nur einen
für ganz Europa.


----------



## teroa (26. Oktober 2010)

etmundi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ausgerechnet dass es dann mehr Server gibt und nicht nur einen
> für ganz Europa.




ja gibt schon klar. aber ich weiß net irgendwie bin ich immernoch extrem skeptisch was das ftp angeht...
1. wird die com extem drunter leiden wenn die ganzen ftp vollpfosten komm
2. hab ich auch um das spiel selber angst um die qualie das die richtig abstürzt..


----------



## Vetaro (26. Oktober 2010)

Neue regel: Ich beantworte keine fragen mehr von leuten, die "Free to Play" mit dieser sinnlosen idiotenabkürzung versehen.


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (27. Oktober 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> Das FAQ zum Preview-Event, das auf der offiziellen Seite, auf buffed.de und so ziemlich allen anderen Fanseiten verlinkt ist, sollte all deine Fragen klären.
> Zudem kann google mit den Begriffen HdRO + Preview Event ungemein viel anfangen.
> 
> p.s. Unter anderem wurde deine Frage in diesem Thread, in dem du gerade geschrieben hast und der nicht einmal drei volle Seiten lang ist, beantwortet.
> [edit]Auch die Fragen zu deinen Charakteren und dem Umstand, dass du das Hauptspiel besitzt, wurden im offiziellen FAQ zur Free-to-play-Version, in der Gesamtübersicht im buffed-Forum und auf diversen anderen Fanseiten beantwortet.



Hmm ich hab es, wie es auf der Seite da beschreiben wird runtergeladen. Nun hab ich ein "Der Herr der Ringe Online - Beta" ding drauf!
Soweit so gut. Aber keiner meiner chars ist da. Dafür im Accound 3 neue Sachen.
1) HDRO abbo abgelaufen
2) HDRO abbo abgelaufen, reaktivieren
3) HDRO free 2 play 
ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Bartholom (27. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwas läuft bei mir schief: ich habe den Client von der Preview-Seite geladen und installiert - dachte ich. Tatsächlich versucht der aber nur meinen existierenden Client zu "aktualisieren", der sich wiederum beim Start dann auch nochmal aktualisiert und danach nur der alte Client ist. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben an welcher Stelle ich da falsch abgebogen sein könnte?


----------



## Telkir (27. Oktober 2010)

DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab es, wie es auf der Seite da beschreiben wird runtergeladen. Nun hab ich ein "Der Herr der Ringe Online - Beta" ding drauf!
> Soweit so gut. Aber keiner meiner chars ist da. Dafür im Accound 3 neue Sachen.
> [...]


Auch diese Frage wird im FAQ, das du zitiert hast, beantwortet.
Die Spielversionen beziehen sich auf ehemalige/aktuelle Testversionen und einer neuen Preview-Version.



> *Kann ich meine bestehenden Charaktere im Vorschau Event benutzen?*
> Nein. Keiner deiner bestehenden Charaktere wird auf den Testserver kopiert, du wirst einen neuen Charakter zum spielen im Vorschau Event erstellen müssen.
> 
> *Wenn ich einen neuen Charakter erstellen muss, wie kann ich dann den hochleveligen Content testen?*
> ...







Bartholom schrieb:


> [...]Tatsächlich versucht der aber nur meinen existierenden Client zu "aktualisieren", der sich wiederum beim Start dann auch nochmal aktualisiert und danach nur der alte Client ist. [...]


Hast du evtl. im Launcher versucht die Sprachversion umzustellen? Es gibt derzeit einen Fehler, der beim Umstellen der Sprache im Launcher versucht, ein Update für die alten Daten zu laden.



> *Sprachauswahl*
> Nachdem ihr den Vorschau-Client installiert habt, bitte ÄNDERT NICHT die Sprache des Klienten mittels der Schaltfläche am Launcher! Dies hätte ansonsten zur Folge, dass der Launcher versucht neue Sprachdateien auf eurem PC einzuspielen, was die Installation korrumpiert und unbrauchbar macht.


----------



## Bartholom (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich starte die neu heruntergeladene lotrosetup.exe, und die bietet mir nur die Möglichkeiten meine Installation zu aktualisieren/reaprieren oder zu entfernen, nichts anderes. Irgendwie irritiert mich das.


----------



## dhorwyn (27. Oktober 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Neue regel: Ich beantworte keine fragen mehr von leuten, die "Free to Play" mit dieser sinnlosen idiotenabkürzung versehen.



sinnlos würd ichs nicht sagen? F T P Free To Play ....sorry aber so sinnlos ist das auch nicht, gäbs noch keine im IT-Bereich seit Jahrzehnte verwendete Abkürzung ftp wärs nur richtig free to play so abzukürzen  Wer sich aber n Scheiss um ein file transport protocol scherrt, und nix damit am Hut hat, kürzts halts so ab, wayne - es weiß ja trotzdem jeder im Zusammenhang dass er spielen will^^ Vocals kürzen die Musiker ja auch mal als Vox mal als Vocs ab, da wärs ja auch ziemlich doof wenn man Vox mit x schreibt, ist doch sinnlos so ein x wo eigentlich ein c kommt oder nicht?  zudem wo doch der Vox ein berühmter Verstärker ist, denn eigentlich auch jeder Gitarrist kennt - aber da pinkelt sich auch keiner in die Hose deswegen^^


----------



## SilentBob23 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal ne frage,
wenn ich mich jetzt für den Stresstest anmelde muss ich dann den Client runterladen oder kann ich das auch einfach von meiner Cd Installieren und Updaten ?


----------



## Telkir (27. Oktober 2010)

SilentBob23 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage,
> wenn ich mich jetzt für den Stresstest anmelde muss ich dann den Client runterladen oder kann ich das auch einfach von meiner Cd Installieren und Updaten ?


Auch deine Frage wird sehr deutlich im FAQ beantwortet.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Oktober 2010)

Bei der Charaktererstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr, sehr clever. So eine blöde Abkürzung habe ich zuletzt bei spielen für den gameboy color gesehen, die schlecht aus dem japanischen übersetzt wurden.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Oktober 2010)

Andere Bildschirm:

MONSTERS
PIEL


----------



## Vetaro (27. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt ganz offensichtlich eine Zeichengren.
Die nichts mit dem tatsächlich verfügbaren Pl. z
u tun hat.


----------



## 2Pac (28. Oktober 2010)

Demnächst geht es hoffentlich los


----------

